# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  انجام فرآیند برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات در شیرپوینت

## amin1136

با سلام
برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات شامل یکسری فرآیندهایی میشه که از یک فرم درخواست کار شروع میشه و گردش پیدا میکنه تا تکمیل بشه و نهایتا اطلاعات اون در جایی ذخیره بشه. آیا این کار رو میشه با شیرپوینت پیاده سازی کرد؟؟؟؟ گزارش گیری و گردش کار فرم برام خیلی مهمه.

----------

